# Instinct Raw Boost Kibble...



## pgiven (Nov 4, 2011)

Introducing Instinct Raw Boost - Kibble with a Boost of Raw | Nature's Variety

Instinct® Raw Boost™ is the first ever grain-free kibble with freeze dried raw in the same bag. It's never been more convenient to nourish your dog with the nutrition of raw. The grain-free kibble provides low carb, high protein nutrition along with freeze dried raw pieces to give your dog a bite-sized boost of healthy raw food.
Grain-free, gluten-free kibble (no fillers) plus freeze dried raw
May provide relief for pets with weight issues, skin and coat conditions, grain allergies and intolerances
Freeze dried raw pieces provide natural enzymes for digestive health
Pure ingredients for optimal nutrient absorption
Essential fatty acids for healthy skin and coat
Complete and balanced for all life stages and all breeds
Sizes Available
4.1 lb, 12.3 lb, 23.5 lb
Ingredients
Venison Meal, Lamb Meal, Turkey Meal, Tapioca, Canola Oil, Sun-Cured Alfalfa Meal, Turkey Liver, Pumpkinseeds, Natural Turkey Flavor, Freeze Dried Venison, Freeze Dried Lamb Liver, Freeze Dried Lamb Heart, Sea Salt, Potassium Chloride, Vitamins (Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate, Biotin, Niacin Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Beta-Carotene, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide), Montmorillonite Clay, Freeze Dried Ground Lamb Bone, Direct-Fed Microorganisms (Saccharomyces Cerevisiae Yeast Culture, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Extract, Dried Trichoderma Longibrachiatum Fermentation Extract, Dried Bacillus Subtilis Fermentation Extract), Apples, Carrots, Butternut Squash, Ground Flaxseeds, Mixed Tocopherols with Citric Acid (a natural preservative), Broccoli, Lettuce, Spinach, Dried Kelp, Apple Cider Vinegar, Parsley, Honey, Salmon Oil, Rosemary Extract, Olive Oil, Blueberries, Alfalfa Sprouts, Persimmons, Inulin, Rosemary, Sage, Clove.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Interesting. I just heard about this from Facebook. I probably won't be able to find it around here though.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks pretty good, I wonder what it costs? 

I was actually looking at some of their grain-free kibble tonight..thought about trying their salmon version, but the tapioca kinda threw me. What is it for?


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Its a binder, instead of using potato, not many dogs are allergic to it either. We've fed the Instinct Salmon and we're now on the Instinct Chicken and the dogs go crazy for it. The Instinct Rabbit wasn't a very big hit though. I wouldn't mind trying this if I could find it and the price wasn't to heart attack inducing.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

DDBsR4Me said:


> Looks pretty good, I wonder what it costs?
> 
> I was actually looking at some of their grain-free kibble tonight..thought about trying their salmon version, but *the tapioca kinda threw me. What is it for*?


Besides serving as the primary binder for the kibble, tapioca is gluten-free which would appeal to some people.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Little Brown Jug said:


> We've fed the Instinct Salmon and we're now on the Instinct Chicken and the dogs go crazy for it. The Instinct Rabbit wasn't a very big hit though.


How big is the kibble? I was really considering the Salmon as I want to try my boy on a fish based kibble. 

He likes really small kibble. He's been on Acana Grasslands and has done ok, but I picked up a small bag of EVO Red Meat small bites last night and have been mixing it in. He seems to really like it and actually wanted seconds tonight (he's not a big eater - eats about 4 cups/day divided into 2 meals and sometimes he won't even finish that), but I don't know if it's the flavor or the small kibble.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Instinct is pretty small if I remember.

I tried the rabbit once, dogs loved it, I haaaated the smell lol


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

yeah, instinct is tiny, I've mistaken it for cat food before.


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Very tiny. Similar to cat food like Unosmom said.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone ^^ I may have to try their salmon version next


----------



## Antman012 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Instinct Raw boost kibble*



DDBsR4Me said:


> Thanks everyone ^^ I may have to try their salmon version next



I just picked some of this kibble up and it's fantastic... It really is!! I thought the freeze dried part would be few and far between but the bag is packed full so my dogs really get a big serving of raw and kibble. For me, this is the best compromise I have found period, and I have tried everything. I feel good about this food and my dogs LOVE it....

I feed the duck and turkey and it cost about 34.00 bucks for a 12.3? bag... For my liitle dogs that's ok.. 

Note to Natures Variety... Please keep the amount of freeze dried the same.. don't start pulling back when this gets popular as its sure to do..

Happy Customer in AZ..


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Just saw this thread now, but I happened to have ordered a bag of the chicken one for Windy the cat yesterday from our local shop. Will take about a week to get here. Didn't ask the price though. I'm not holding my breath that she'll eat it (pleeease God). Has to be better than plain kibble though, plus I like the fact is has DL-Methoinine added for those cats who have a high urinary PH.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Just wanted to see if anyone else has tried this food? 

I just picked up a small 5lb bag of the venison at Petco (my pet food store isn't carrying it yet) to see if my guy likes it. 

He's currently on the Instinct Salmon.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I got the email on this, they make it for cats as well. They sent me coupons too. It looks good but I dont use kibble. I will probablt suggest it to others tho, people often ask me for good kibble brands.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Windy the cat really enjoys the kibble part but she won't touch the raw bits, so I give them to Mollie as treats. There's absolutely nothing wrong with food at all, its something wrong with the cat. That would be the only reason why I may not buy it again, just not sure it's balanced if she's not eating the whole product.
Must admit that I was pleasantly surprised at the amount of dehydrated raw in it as well.
I wanted to add though, do your due diligence before buying NV food's with rabbit as it is sourced from China.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info re: the rabbit coming from China! I was actually considering trying their rabbit formula...not anymore. 


I wish they made a salmon version in the Raw Boost! I got the Venison version. I don't think there is any rabbit in it, I'll have to double check. 

I will probably switch him over to Orijen 6 fish, but I want to wait and see what changes they make to the formula.


----------



## Antman012 (Jul 7, 2012)

DDBsR4Me said:


> Thanks for the info re: the rabbit coming from China! I was actually considering trying their rabbit formula...not anymore.
> 
> 
> I wish they made a salmon version in the Raw Boost! I got the Venison version. I don't think there is any rabbit in it, I'll have to double check.
> ...



I am still feeding my girl and boy the duck/turkey/salmon formula..(duck is a great summer food I think) It's still great and the dogs love it.. Its really a good food and if you are looking for a food that has the benefit of raw added in for convenience sake you really can't go wrong. My 6 year old Lancanshire heeler has stoped liking her paws all the time(was on wellness) and I have feed this exclusively to our new cardigan welsh corgi and he is one happy pup...

It's expensive but worth it.. I would not worry so much about the rabbit being from china but that's just me. I have faith that natures variety knows what they are doing..(please don't prove me wrong) Anyway, you really can't go wrong with this food... It's good stuff...


----------

